# painting roof



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

you mean like this? 








Have you thought about using vinyl instead of paint? it seems like vinyl would be a safer option...


----------



## jd21 (Jul 9, 2011)

just like that, I also have in mind the vinyl option but I don't know how expensive will be that, I mean, if there is a little difference I will probably go directly with paint


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

or like this??
vinyl all the way


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

You could always do plasti dip. It's as safe as vinyl, but much cheaper if you want to do flat black. If you want gloss black, I would do vinyl.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> You could always do plasti dip. It's as safe as vinyl, but much cheaper if you want to do flat black. If you want gloss black, I would do vinyl.


I second this.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I second this.


 I third this.

atleast if you dont like it you can rip it off very easily. ****.. even if you do like it you can remove it if you ever wanna get rid of the car.


----------



## jd21 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice car! I will see if there is a store where I live that can do that.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

got_boost said:


> I third this.
> 
> atleast if you dont like it you can rip it off very easily. ****.. even if you do like it you can remove it if you ever wanna get rid of the car.


Fourth this!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Is plastidip actually durable though? can it withstand wind and the elements? I mean, it is meant to come off right?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Is plastidip actually durable though? can it withstand wind and the elements? I mean, it is meant to come off right?


It usually won't break up on its own, but if it does, remove it and redo it. It's cheap and easy! Plus, I'm sure the roof will be fine, people use it on wheels all the time.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I have plastidip on the grill of my Xterra and after thousands of miles and probably the entirety of two insect species hitting it there are no imperfections. I imagine as long as it's a smooth application there shouldn't be much issue. I would be interested to see how the change of surface materials would change it's drag coefficient. Though I realize the effects that would actually have on MPG's would be null. I'm just a geek like that.


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

*Paint all the way....*

I have a White 2011 RS that i have painted the roof and mirrors black, you will not be disapointed with the paint, I have done this on many other cars as well, i will post up pics of my car when i get a chance.


----------



## jd21 (Jul 9, 2011)

Great! that will be awesome


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Won't that attract a lot of heat like dark colored cars in the sun? Would be a nice contrast tho.


----------

